# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  met someone in a dream before you met them in RL?

## AURON

*it's never happened to me, but recently,  I had a dream where was dating a girl, and I told her that we were only friends in my dimension...but the thing is, I don't even know her in real life.  I knew i didn't belong there, and supposedly I know this girl, but i don't, and I wasn't lucid.

I was wondering has anyone met someone in a dream before they've actually met them in real life?*

----------


## Lusense

No. And if anyone said they did it is likely just someone who looks similar or they had met before briefly and forgotten about or an explanation like that if you ask me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just watched Disney's Sleeping Beauty the other night, so you don't want to hear my sappy, romantic answer.

----------


## Paradox-db3

This is a true story as told by someone else.

An Aboriginal dream interpreter told the story of how he dreamed about a bank teller who was planning on going on a vacation to a tropical paradise.  From his dream, he remembered where she worked, her name, and what she looked like.  But his dream also told him that she would be in trouble if she went on this vacation.  When he awoke, he sought her out.  Sure enough, a woman with that name worked at the bank he dreamed of, and she was indeed planning a vacation to the tropics somewhere.  He explained to her that he dreamed about her and that if she took this trip, she would regret it.  After careful thought, she took the man's advice and cancelled the trip.  As it turned out, not taking the trip actually led her to her future husband, another man she met as a result of not taking the trip.  

Interesting story.  Like I said, it's a true story as told by someone else.  I personally have not had one of these experiences, but I have had dreams where something in the dream, such as an event, comes to pass.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> An Aboriginal dream interpreter told the story of how he dreamed about a bank teller who was planning on going on a vacation to a tropical paradise.  From his dream, he remembered where she worked, her name, and what she looked like.  But his dream also told him that she would be in trouble if she went on this vacation.  When he awoke, he sought her out.  Sure enough, a woman with that name worked at the bank he dreamed of, and she was indeed planning a vacation to the tropics somewhere.  He explained to her that he dreamed about her and that if she took this trip, she would regret it.  After careful thought, she took the man's advice and cancelled the trip.  As it turned out, not taking the trip actually led her to her future husband, another man she met as a result of not taking the trip.



That sounds like a flashback from the TV show LOST

----------


## Paradox-db3

Then I guess the TV show Lost, got their idea from this man, because this was about 6 years ago that this man told his story.  How long has Lost been on the air?

----------


## The Cusp

Never had that happen with a person, but with a place.  There are a large area of rental housing I work in regularly, and I had a dream I lived there with my family.  The areas I work all pretty much look identical, but in this dream it had a very different layout, which I chalked up to the erratic nature of dreams.

But a couple of months later, I worked in a different area I'd never been before that had the exact layout that was in my dream.  I knew the place from the dream, right down to the house where I lived, which I went to.  Everything was the same, and I'm quite sure I've never been there before.

Well, almost everything.  I didn't have to fight any skinheads in the parking lot, and there were no banshees trying to kill me, but other than that, it was the same.

----------


## Tobasco

I have a friend that claims he went AirSofting with a group of people he had never met (in a dream).

Apparently, the next week, he went to a big AirSoft event hosted by a very big organization, and the people from his dream ended up in his fireteam. He said they didn't just look the same though, but they had the same guns, said the same things, and had the same voices.

----------


## AURON

well who knows....I wont hold my breath to find her...but i have looked through my DJ and I had a dream where I was married...and that woman had a similar written description, but I cant recall if she really looked like that same girl. either way, thanks for the input guys.

----------


## Orya

Never happened to me.
But I nearly never know the people in my dreams by the way they look or names or anything. I identify them all by the emotions I feel when meeting them in my dreams, and then categorize them as friend or foe.

----------


## hans

maybe-ish.  so this girl ive seen like 1 time and dont know her at all or anything. but like i saw here like 4 months ago and like 1 month ago i had a dream i had a new art class and she was in it and i helped her with somthing but i cant remember what.  and then like a few days ago i got a art class with her.

----------


## 12g951ad

no there was a project once named  Shared Dreaming Project - FAIL idea was that we  would do something to a eiffel tower so that others would see it and recognize the person who did it but as i wrote it failed so go check it out http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=68037

----------


## Spiegal

I have had dreams like this before, but it was only of people id known about beforehand.
I have been having a load of dreams recently about a girl, ive never seen, heard or talked with before, yet I seem to know her really well and in all the dreams I'm in love with her and we're dating. It's weird stuff to say the least, but hell I'm enjoying it even if it does seem a little loser-ish haha

----------


## blahaha

I saw something like this on an episode of House. I think what happens is you see a generic face in a dream, and when you see someone similar in real life your brain matches the two together and you "remember" dreaming about this person.

Could be wrong though. I don't really believe in psychic powers or precognition.

----------


## joshiejack

Well I know it's not the same but there will be people that I meet in my dreams that are people I've met online and have never seen a picture of, most of the time my idea of them in the dream will be wrong lol but once or twice it's been close. As for meeting someone that I've dreamt of, well I reckon all the people in my dreams are probably people that I have seen in my waking life, the thousands of people you see walking down the street, of course I won't remember but there will be some of them that I have thought about for a while, so then it's more likely that i'll meet someone i've dreamt of.

----------


## bubbabvi

It is very strange, but a couple months ago i had a dream that this girl and i, were living in the islands. I work at a grocier store, and the next day i saw her and i could not take my eyes off of her. I wanted to say something, but i couldnt get the words out. At first i was stunned that this had actually happend to me. Well a couple weeks after that, i saw her at the store, and she had gotten a job there. after i clocked in i didnt see her, so i was a little sad, but then one of the managers told me to go stock this one shelf, normally im a bagger, so i go and start to stock, and she is right across from me stocking! i dont know what this means, but today was the 3rd time i saw her, she is a cashier, and i bagged for her for 3 hours, we didnt talk that much, but im hoping to get to know her, there is just something inside me that when i first saw her it was like love at first sight, i dont know how to explain it.  ::hrm::

----------


## Androxity

No I haven't but I have had dreams where people I knew said something, and then the next day they said that exact phrase.

----------


## 12g951ad

yes that happends

----------


## chanchapa

Yes, but it's highly likely that I've probably just seen him before hand like just walking or something, not paying much attention to eachother in general. You can see someone before you've met them so...

----------


## AURON

12g951ad the shared dreaming thing is a bit different from what I'm talking about.  That was based on forced attempts to meet people.  The girl i've seen twice is just a natural occurance. 

blahaha, I don't belive in all that psychic either, but I do think that a small percentage of dreams are visions.  I've had a dream where the weather man on tv was talking about bad weather and tornadoes, and I went into the living room and asked my pops was that happening now...he said no. The next day there were storms everywhere and we had a couple of tornadoes.

In general, I think dreams are just dreams, but there are those rare occasions where they actually mean something.

----------


## Vampire

I've had a dream like that, not too long ago either. Since in my dreams emotions are very dulled or I theres no sound etc, it's hard to describe. I knew that she loved me and I loved her, but something was holding me back. (I do have a girlfriend in RL, so thats what I would put my money on..). However, I DID feel like I'd known her since forever, and whenever I look back on the dream, like now, I still like feel like that.

----------


## simpo

I had. I meant a fortuneteller in a dream and saw him in real life weeks later.

Very wierd ...

----------


## italysbella09

it happened to me last month i had a dream much of it was vague but for some reason all i remembered was a face. A guy in a white coat. two weeks later at school i see this person...and it didn't hit me until a week later he looked so familiar and then that's when i remembered he was the same person from my dream...the thing is i don't know what it means. can someone help?

----------


## Infernal Serenity

Ok so I know this is a little late, but I had this happen awhile back and I was hoping to find someone else who had this happen. And as I was searching I came across this and decided to check it out. 

Ok so a few years back I had an extremely vivid dream of a girl around my age 17 at the time, whom I had never met. We hit it off in my dream and had a good little chat, mind you this was not a lucid dream. She was wearing a white, and red polka dotted bow, in her light brown hair that went down past her shoulders a few inches, wearing dark blue wranglers, and a pink blouse.

I never thought anything of it after I awoke other than it was an amazing dream full of plenty of emotion that I felt throughout the rest of the day.

About a week later I was at the San Antonio Stock Show with a few friends, just walking around and I noticed a bow that same color through a small crowd. So I went to check it out and there she was! she was showing a steer and was wearing the exact same thing, right down to the wranglers, and the blouse.

Now I have never ever met her before, ever, and never had I been to a stock show before. I stood there and stared in disbelief for almost 30 mins.

So just throwing that out there and thought it might be helpful.

----------


## Kuhnada29

This guy I used to work with told me a story about how he got his cooking job. He said he really needed a job bad, he had a dream of someone/something telling him to call such-and-such, at a specific time, and what to say, on a specific day. He followed the instructions and the place had just started hiring. They gave him the job.

I DO believe in psychic abilities and precognitive dreaming. This is why I said that all our minds are connected. It's just not so apparent right now.

I also think dreamscape...or the place where dreams take place, is possibly shared by humans as a whole, and taking place outside of time and space....infinity. I know this is a hard idea to grasp, most don't understand what infinity means, because it's not logical. We always think something has a beginning and an end. It's linear thinking, which is what we're taught in schools and such. Quantum physics is rapidly proving that this isn't the big picture.

I think shared dreaming may be possible, but both dreamers won't necessarily see the same things. But if what that guy says in that video has truth in it, and the dreamscape is really an ocean of dreamers thoughts, then that means certain thoughts attract to other thoughts. Law of attraction, here in waking life and in dreams. Maybe the dreamscape IS the astral realm?? As unbelievable as it sounds, it makes a lot of sense.

These are some interesting links you might like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDhoFt7tKoQ
http://www.robertpeterson.org/chap10.html
http://psipog.net/art-communicating-with-subc.html

----------


## Airshrimp777

This reminds me of my theory of Deja Vu.  I theorize that it is a phsycic view you have only when you dream, thus when the actual event comes to pass, you tell yourself, "That's weird! Must be deja vu." lol

----------


## Xox

This is very interesting, though it has never happened to me. Sure, I've met people and thought, "I know them from somewhere..like a dream." Sounds super-corny, but actually happens often. Not only limited to dreams, but events, places, etc.

----------


## IrisRavenstar

> *it's never happened to me, but recently,  I had a dream where was dating a girl, and I told her that we were only friends in my dimension...but the thing is, I don't even know her in real life.  I knew i didn't belong there, and supposedly I know this girl, but i don't, and I wasn't lucid.
> 
> I was wondering has anyone met someone in a dream before they've actually met them in real life?*




Yes, at least three times, off the top of my head.

1.) I had a dream about a woman I'd never seen before, who was standing outside my screen as I answered the door.  I saw her long enough to note her hairstyle and the pattern and colors of her top.  She said something like, "I don't like her." and I worried that this would be someone I wouldn't like or vice versa.  I said as waking, "I don't know who that is!"  My inner guide said, "You will!"   ::shock:: 

A few days later, a woman I knew slightly on an email writing workshop, and who lives in Rhode Island (I'm in Connecticut), but whom I'd never met IRL, emailed me and invited me to a Christmas party for all her writer friends.  I happily agreed to go, and said, hey, why don't you come on over for coffee and dessert before that.  So she agreed to come, and this was a week or two after my dream.  I heard the doorbell, opened the door, and not only was it the woman from my dream, but she was wearing her hair the same way and wearing the same top.  During her visit, we got to discussing someone else on the list whom we both didn't like very much.  

2.) During the time after my divorce, I had this picture in my mind of what my ex's second wife must look like, based on her son's appearance, but I'd start out a dream with this picture of her in my mind, and it would keep changing to someone who looked totally different, someone I described in one dream as looking "like a housewife."  My ex had made a big deal about her supposedly being a "career woman."  Then in one dream, I saw her very clearly, hairstyle, facial features, clothing, and she did look more like a housewife, for sure.  About a year after the divorce, I finally met her, and she was as the corrected person in the dream.  I assume her son takes after his father.

3.)  This one was just hearing and seeing printed the name "Andrea" pronounced in the Spanish way, like Ahn-dray-ah.  I didn't know anyone named Andrea, and would normally prounounce it in the English fashion, Ann-dree-ah if I read it.  A couple of months later, I got a job as a library assistant, and my favorite co-worker was... tada!  Andrea!  We had so much in common it was spooky, we'd do things like make the exact same thing for the library bazaar or Christmas cookie swap, and finally realized we had to compare notes so we'd do different things.  We'd show up at work wearing very similar clothes, despite her being a lot younger.  She bought a lot of her clothes at thrift stores though, so that explained some of it. But it was funny, we'd come in both wearing a black skirt and red sweater or both wearing a blue dress, or something.  Very odd!  She then moved into an old farmhouse that I love as the caretaker... it's owned by the historical society.  And I used to think that job might be a neat one to have long before I met her.  

So yes, I have met someone in a dream before meeting them IRL.

Of course, I haven't met most of the people in my dreams IRL either though.  But maybe it's a matter, as my guide often says about a lot of things, that I haven't met them YET.

----------


## StarfilledEyes

I have had this before... but only once...

I have had this dream every so often for about 3ish years now...

I have this dream I am with this guy with short, dark, messy hair. He's wearing a Fox Racing hat, and he bmx's. Him and I are going out together and then one day he just disappears... I walk around where it is that i am upset and sad...then I see him bmxing in a setting almost like a downtown setting. I am trying to run and talk to him but its as if he can't hear me. Then He turns a corner and i go to turn it as well and he stops me and say Hello! Then everything is back to normal. 

Now... I have this friend... Who i have always felt connected too and we've only been talking for about 2 years...I didn't realize it until i had seen a certain picture of him.. that HE was the guy from my dream. Everything I described to him he said he had. Like the fox racing hat....he has dark short messy hair, and loves to bmx... and i have always always felt something between us... just never realized it until i thought of this.

----------


## DeathCell

Seeing the future is something some of us have experienced... Usually I'm awake for them..

----------


## Windowlicker

> It is very strange, but a couple months ago i had a dream that this girl and i, were living in the islands. I work at a grocier store, and the next day i saw her and i could not take my eyes off of her. I wanted to say something, but i couldnt get the words out. At first i was stunned that this had actually happend to me. Well a couple weeks after that, i saw her at the store, and she had gotten a job there. after i clocked in i didnt see her, so i was a little sad, but then one of the managers told me to go stock this one shelf, normally im a bagger, so i go and start to stock, and she is right across from me stocking! i dont know what this means, but today was the 3rd time i saw her, she is a cashier, and i bagged for her for 3 hours, we didnt talk that much, but im hoping to get to know her, there is just something inside me that when i first saw her it was like love at first sight, i dont know how to explain it.



Run to her.
(haha, say that in your head in a really overly dramatic way)

No but really, if you haven't yet I think you might want talk to her.

----------


## indel

I hardly dream and when I do, I do not most of the time remember what I dreamed about. Just that I know I had a dream.

In one of the dreams, I didn't see any face in the dream which I had few years before I met these two girls.

Someone said in my dreams that "These are the two girls. One is from this religion and the other is from hilly area. Whom would you like to marry." As I heard this, I woke up and thought what was that and said to myself, I wouldn't let the first one come in my life. 

Then after about an year or so I met one girl in some office. Since I had to wait for the person I went to meet, I had a long general talk with this girl working in the reception. I was so impressed with her and liked her alot. I called her in couple of days to be friends with her and she accepted my proposal. She called me after two days to ask me if I could go with her to some place where she had some work. It was more like a date and that is when I came to know about her and I was shocked. How could that dream come true and how this could happen even when I said I would not let that girl come in my life. We were deeply in love with each other but couldnt get married due to restriction from her family side.

When the first one was out of my life, I met the second girl whom I fell in love with and got married to her.

In my life, like everyone else, I dated many girls but these were the 2 girls I really fell in love with.

I am looking for the answer to this dream I had. Was I given a choice by some unknown power to select the girl and if I had said YES for the first girl, I would have got married to her?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have had this before... but only once...
> 
> I have had this dream every so often for about 3ish years now...
> 
> I have this dream I am with this guy with short, dark, messy hair. He's wearing a Fox Racing hat, and he bmx's. Him and I are going out together and then one day he just disappears... I walk around where it is that i am upset and sad...then I see him bmxing in a setting almost like a downtown setting. I am trying to run and talk to him but its as if he can't hear me. Then He turns a corner and i go to turn it as well and he stops me and say Hello! Then everything is back to normal. 
> 
> Now... I have this friend... Who i have always felt connected too and we've only been talking for about 2 years...I didn't realize it until i had seen a certain picture of him.. that HE was the guy from my dream. Everything I described to him he said he had. Like the fox racing hat....he has dark short messy hair, and loves to bmx... and i have always always felt something between us... just never realized it until i thought of this.



Wow! So now what are you going to do?

----------


## Man of Shred

Akono sounds like your soul lover/twin flame. have you read that thread? does any of it hit home for you?

----------


## herReverie

Yes, this has happened to me but only once. 

When I was 11 years old I had a vivid dream about myself as an adult. I was on vacation with a man who I knew to be my husband. We were on a tropical island that had a volcano. We were standing in line at a store and speaking to the cashier who I remember to be a young woman a little shorter then I. We are discussing a transaction of which we were upset about but then come to a smiling resolution. I remember all the physical features of the man especially height and body shape, and the feeling I had while standing next to him. 

Last year I met this man. It took me over seven months to realize it was him, happened around the same time I decided I could love him. After this I remembered another dream I had about him when I was around 22 years old. In this second dream I was meeting his friend who I remember the face, hair and height of quit clearly. We are standing on the side of the road near the ocean and it is morning. Fog surrounds us and the friend tells me he 'has heard so much about me and is glad to finally meet'. 

The actions of my dreams never came true so in knowing that I wonder if they will still. This person is someone I no longer keep in contact with so sometimes I see our encounter as having happened too soon. Nonetheless, it was strange and intense to know him  a waking dream not yet had. Is something I never imagined would happen. Had I not known this to be true I may be a skeptic but now my instincts has me believing in powers beyond our control more then ever before.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yes, this has happened to me but only once. 
> 
> When I was 11 years old I had a vivid dream about myself as an adult. I was on vacation with a man who I knew to be my husband. We were on a tropical island that had a volcano. We were standing in line at a store and speaking to the cashier who I remember to be a young woman a little shorter then I. We are discussing a transaction of which we were upset about but then come to a smiling resolution. I remember all the physical features of the man especially height and body shape, and the feeling I had while standing next to him. 
> 
> Last year I met this man. It took me over seven months to realize it was him, happened around the same time I decided I could love him. After this I remembered another dream I had about him when I was around 22 years old. In this second dream I was meeting his friend who I remember the face, hair and height of quit clearly. We are standing on the side of the road near the ocean and it is morning. Fog surrounds us and the friend tells me he 'has heard so much about me and is glad to finally meet'. 
> 
> The actions of my dreams never came true so in knowing that I wonder if they will still. This person is someone I no longer keep in contact with so sometimes I see our encounter as having happened too soon. Nonetheless, it was strange and intense to know him – a waking dream not yet had. Is something I never imagined would happen. Had I not known this to be true I may be a skeptic but now my instincts has me believing in powers beyond our control more then ever before.




 Interesting. I've had similar experiences too. I met a woman that was a lot like waking life version of my dream lover Asuka... This woman even remembered some of the dreams that Asuka was in... Nothing amounted out of it I'm sad to say. Though I've had other dreams indicating there is another "Twinner," of Asuka Out there that I'm supposed to meet... and it's more likely My "dream will come true," with her... some people will call BS on this... but If I pull it off, then that's truly something.

----------


## Skicanoe

> I think shared dreaming may be possible, but both dreamers won't necessarily see the same things. But if what that guy says in that video has truth in it, and the dreamscape is really an ocean of dreamers thoughts, then that means certain thoughts attract to other thoughts. Law of attraction, here in waking life and in dreams. Maybe the dreamscape IS the astral realm?? As unbelievable as it sounds, it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> These are some interesting links you might like.
> 
> YouTube - DreamScape



Reece Jones, of course! I had seen that YouTube video before but I guess I didn't fully take in the last bit at the end (maybe the last fifth). Thinking on my dreams, it makes a whole lot of sense.

----------


## Skicanoe

An example of the above, is a common dream sequence for me. I'll be kicking around, relaxing in a nice place, like a cottage or second home for me. The place feels familiar, like it's mine. Suddenly, out of the blue, two or three others drop into the scene. They seem just as comfortable in the place as I am (like they live there). But they don't seem alarmed to see me there, usually barely acknowledge my presence.

----------


## saltyseedog

I had dream about this girl I know. In the dream she lived in a town where everyone rode horses with her gramma and her mom. I told her about the next day and it turns out she did used to live in a town like that where her gramma lives by the border of mexico I think. She got kicked by a horse and had to have skrews put in her knee. 
Also the first time I saw her I got this crazy feeling. It was the first day of summer school and I ended up sitting next to her about a week later.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I have pre-cognitive memories from dreams all the time. Even dreams i have had long ago have sprung into reality. Unfortunately over time i have learned to distrust these dreams. The reason being: I have dreams that later come true, then i have other dreams that seem like they could become true as well but do not. So the question becomes, which dreams should we accept? 
If one agrees that the world is made of infinite possibilities and that our brain is essentially the transmitter of all those possibilities; then, it seems rational to think when one sleeps they would have more power to transmit rather than during daytime hours. So what i think is that the brain taps into this realm of infinite possibilities during REM sleep and pretty much anything can pop out including future reality. 
I think everything is a test. If thats true  we should ask what this could teach us. I believe it teaches any person to live in the moment by not getting caught on fantasies of the future. 
It reminds me of the first harry potter movie, the only one ive watches so far where dumbledore says to harry "It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live". ]
Every dream usually has meaning but pre-cog dreams arent all that special simply because life goes on. Then again you could win the lottery.

----------


## DRE4MM4STER

> *it's never happened to me, but recently,  I had a dream where was dating a girl, and I told her that we were only friends in my dimension...but the thing is, I don't even know her in real life.  I knew i didn't belong there, and supposedly I know this girl, but i don't, and I wasn't lucid.
> 
> I was wondering has anyone met someone in a dream before they've actually met them in real life?*



I have met some body in a Dream that i met in real life 2 weeks later.
This has freaked me out for many years.
If you want to know more about this then please visit my blog at  storiesofourdreams dot blogspot dot com.  to find out more.

----------


## shadowofwind

> *I was wondering has anyone met someone in a dream before they've actually met them in real life?*



Yes, off hand I can think of three occasions.  In all three cases, there was something that the other person wanted from me, not necessarily in my best interest, that was advanced by my having dreamed of them prior to meeting.  I speculate that their desire there is necessary (but not sufficient) to produce the dream.

I also speculate that there are other worlds similar to ours, with people in them similar to us.  From some higher standpoint, we're related to those other people, some more closely than others.  I don't think its accurate to say there's a 'me' in more than one world, its more like I'm a branch on a larger tree.

The reason I identify these 'having met someone I dreamed' experiences as 'real', rather than a coincidence involving people with similar characteristics, is there were very specific details about the setting of meeting, the room and what other people were present.  Actually in two of the three cases there were multiple people involved that I 'met' in the dream, not just one.  But the details about the people themselves weren't specific in a picture-like way.  It was how the people felt that matched, and their race, something of their personality, and destiny in relation to myself.  Similarly, the place of meeting didn't look exactly the same, but it felt the same, with about the same dimensions and major features, like maybe the sense of a place that a blind man would get from the echos.

----------


## duke396

This just happened to me last night and weirded me out.  I had a few dreams about this very pretty blonde girl, and in the last dream I had with her (the other night) she was sitting on my lap in a bar and told me her name was "Aiwasa" or something like that (which is weird enough by itself, if you've ever heard of Aiwass.) Also the only time I've ever remembered a name from a dream.  Anyway last night I was out at a bar with some friends and some random girl that one of my friends knew came over and introduced herself to the ones of us who didn't know her and we all chatted a little.  Later on she came by and sat on my lap and talked to me for a few minutes.  She matched the description of the dream girl exactly (I went into more detail in my personal journal than just saying "she was pretty" :p)  Too bad her name wasn't something weird, haha.  Coincidence?  Maybe...  I didn't even think about the dream until after I had left the bar and went home.

But on another slightly odd note, the girl I met last night shares the same name with the main female character in a book I was trying to write several months ago, who is based on a (different) recurring dream character.  In the dreams this character hasn't told me her name but I made one up for the book.

----------


## ordinarygirl

It means you two were destine to be together...at least that's what i believe

----------


## duke396

If you're talking to me, well I thought of that.  I eventually sent her a message on Facebook when my friend pointed me at her profile.  She never responded.  Oh well, probably didn't remember me.

----------


## Naiya

I met a girl who gave me a really weird name in a dream...then one day I met a girl who had the same name as her last name.  :tongue2:  We're good friends now. I think maybe I did meet her before I met her.

----------


## Original Poster

This happened to me once but overall the whole thing ended up being tragically disappointing cause when you see a girl in a dream before you even meet her, it sort of ruins your chances at playing it cool.

----------


## MissLucy

I met a boy in a dream about 5 years ago, by the name of Dominiq. He became a recurring character in my dreams, occasionally popping up under different shapes and such, though aging along with me, and there's part of me that's hoping he's a real, waking life person.

If he is, I REALLY want to find him!

Also, you'll understand my giggle when I went to see "Inception" and learned the main character is called "Dom" XD

----------


## HoC

Over the last few years until recently my dreams featured a certain female DC in many of the dreams, eventually I met someone who looked like her and the dreams stopped. Then we got on really well, then she decided to just ignore my existence without saying why. But still, it was an interesting experience. A lot of people would just disprove my claim by saying I saw her in real life and that influenced the dreams, but I hadn't.

----------


## Robo

I'm hoping this will happen to me at some point, but I'm not holding my breath. I have a re-occurring dream character, a girl with straight black hair, I don't know if she's real or not, but I always remember her vividly whenever I dream about her.

----------


## IndigoGhost

It was a happy romance dream, don't over analyse.

----------

